# Mac Volcanic Ash exfoliator



## Kaycee37 (Jun 12, 2008)

I purchased this product to control my stubborn oily skin
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! So far so good... (I have been using it for about a week)

Has any body else purchased this product and what are your thoughts???


----------



## Kaycee37 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Volcanic Ash scrub*

I'm wondering how everyone likes this product?? I undersatnd from the MA @ Mac that this is limited edition.. She has already purchased six jars!!!
I've been using for a week on my troubled oily skin....so far so good!
What are your thoughts on this product???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TIA


----------



## iheartangE (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Volcanic Ash scrub*

I haven't tried it because I use Lush's Ocean Salt scrub instead and LOVE it, but with all the positive reviews on here I feel like I should get one!  I'm sure my counter's sold out by now, but if I can find one I may just go for it!  Hehe


----------



## lilhenna (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I <3 it! I don't know how good it is for my skin, but it feels good, and I actaully like the scent too.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Volcanic Ash scrub*

i love it!  i bought 10 jars and might just have to buy some more!


----------



## trojanchick99 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I bough 3 jars. My first ever back-ups.  I love this, because I can feel it working, but it isn't too harsh since it's a sugar scrub.  I also love the scent.

I use it in my shower, so it isn't overly messy.

Oh and I'm emailing MAC to beg them to make it perm.


----------



## MACGoddess (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Volcanic Ash scrub*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kaycee37* 

 
_I'm wondering how everyone likes this product?? I undersatnd from the MA @ Mac that this is limited edition.. She has already purchased six jars!!!
I've been using for a week on my troubled oily skin....so far so good!
What are your thoughts on this product???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TIA_

 
Kaycee did you come into the MAC Store at International Plaza?   If so I was the artist you talked to, bc that is me with the massive amt of jars of this stuff!

I love love love this product!  If you love it PUHLEEZ e-mail MAC and tell them to make it perm!


----------



## Stormy (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I really want to try this!  I purchaced a sample jar from someone on MUA and the jar leaked all over the place in the mail and made it pretty much unuseable.


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I bought two jars (my first time ever buying back-ups of something) and I LOVE this stuff. I emailed MAC a few days ago begging them to make it permanent!  I soooo hope they will!!!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I didn't get it... I kinda wish I had


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I really love this stuff! It makes me skin feel heavenly! I have boughten 3 backups and I am going to buy a 4th. I e-mailed MAC and begged them to make this apart of the permanent line.


----------



## Divinity (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Damn!  I only bought one jar and now I'm hauling ass to every MAC store and counter in creation just to get another jar!!  Kudos to the gal who got 10 - DAMN!!  This is the ONLY MAC product I want a backup of...NEED a backup of.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Divinity* 

 
_Damn! I only bought one jar and now I'm hauling ass to every MAC store and counter in creation just to get another jar!! Kudos to the gal who got 10 - DAMN!! This is the ONLY MAC product I want a backup of...NEED a backup of._

 
why thank you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




we artists have the same product limit restrictions as everyone else, so i had to place 3 separate orders.  oh how i wish they would make this perm.  making skincare LE is retarded!  everyone knows that when someone finds a skincare item that works for them they don't use anything else.  what were they thinkin?


----------



## metalkitty (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

So what does this do for the skin anyway? And how does it work on oily skin?


----------



## COBI (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I don't necessarily think backing up with 6 or 10 is always kudos-worthy.  It's that many fewer people that can purchase a single one.  I don't hold it against the people who have extras, but I just don't think its really something to applaud.

I guess I will just have to hope it becomes permanent so that I can try it; my bad for not buying it fast enough.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metalkitty* 

 
_So what does this do for the skin anyway? And how does it work on oily skin?_

 
the volcanic ash absorbs excess oils, while the sugar helps clean out pores and helps the skin retain moisture.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_I don't necessarily think backing up with 6 or 10 is always kudos-worthy. It's that many fewer people that can purchase a single one. I don't hold it against the people who have extras, but I just don't think its really something to applaud.

I guess I will just have to hope it becomes permanent so that I can try it; my bad for not buying it fast enough. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
really?  cause everyone has the same opportunity to purchase it.  being an employee doesn't give me any advantage over anyone else to order anything.  actually, the general public has more opportunities to purchase because they can buy online at anytime.  employees, on the other hand, have to travel to a store (mine is a 2 hr drive each way) or call the #800 during certain hours mon-fri.  so, even tho i bought 10 of em, i did so on a thursday, then again on tues, and again on wednesday.  so, during that one week period, including the evenings/weekend that i couldn't order, many people could have ordered it, but didn't.  and where do _you_ draw the line on the number of backups?  let's say you bought the lip exfoliator and one backup.  that one backup could've gone to someone else.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




besides, its still available to purchase.  it hasn't completely sold out everywhere.  i've even posted many times where its still available, so you're not outta luck just yet.


----------



## genie707 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

i was going to buy 5...but my stupid mac counter hardly ever gets anything in. damn you mac


----------



## DivineFemme (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Is this best for those with oil skin, or can anyone use it? My skin is normal, but a bit dry in the winter.


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

since when has MAC been known to make _decent_ skin products LOL
I rather spend my money on something with some sort of credibility, ie. my creme de la mer


----------



## COBI (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

As I said, I don't have a problem with you having extras and I made no reference to your employee status.  I did note that it was my bad for waiting; I could have ordered right away, but was hoping to get to the store (over 2 hours away) to check it out first.

My main point was that I don't think it's "praise-worthy" to have so many backups; it's just my opinion.

I did learn something here, though: I thought MAC's system was more intuitive so that it would recognize someone buying beyond the limit even if it was over multiple orders, especially an employee or pro card purchase where purchases are keyed under your  ID, name or number.  What's the point of a having a limit if someone can buy more than 3 times that within a week?  I assumed that with my pro card, they would track not only if I purchase 3 of something today, but also pick up on the fact if I was trying to buy more of the same item 2-3 days later.

I don't have a personal problem with you (or others) having multiples of them.  I wanted to try it, but I haven't really loved any of MAC's skincare yet so I was hesitant to purchase without visiting the store first; that's why I didn't buy right away.

Key mistake on my part: I just assumed that it was going to be permanent so I didn't think there was an urgency.  Until I read this thread, it didn't even click in my head that it was LE.  I have other sugar-based scrubs that I love and I don't have an oil-based need for the volcanic ash, so I am not really out at all.

To answer your last question, the difference between 1 and 10 backups to me is the level of excess.  My current jar of sugar scrub (which is smaller than the MAC one) has lasted over 3 months (using it as both a scrub and a mask), so 10 jars of MAC's would be years worth for me.







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_really? cause everyone has the same opportunity to purchase it. being an employee doesn't give me any advantage over anyone else to order anything. actually, the general public has more opportunities to purchase because they can buy online at anytime. employees, on the other hand, have to travel to a store (mine is a 2 hr drive each way) or call the #800 during certain hours mon-fri. so, even tho i bought 10 of em, i did so on a thursday, then again on tues, and again on wednesday. so, during that one week period, including the evenings/weekend that i couldn't order, many people could have ordered it, but didn't. and where do you draw the line on the number of backups? let's say you bought the lip exfoliator and one backup. that one backup could've gone to someone else.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




besides, its still available to purchase. it hasn't completely sold out everywhere. i've even posted many times where its still available, so you're not outta luck just yet._


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DivineFemme* 

 
_Is this best for those with oil skin, or can anyone use it? My skin is normal, but a bit dry in the winter._

 
my skin is normal as well.  it works for all skin types.  and since your skin is dryer in the winter, this will be great since it helps the hold in moisture.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_The closest store is over two hours.

As I said, I don't have a problem with you having extras and I made no reference to your employee status. I did note that it was my bad for waiting; I could have ordered right away, but was hoping to get to the store to check it out first.

I just posted that I don't think it's praise-worthy to have so many backups. 

Also, I guess I thought MAC's system was more intuitive so that it would recognize someone buying beyond the limit even if it was all multiple orders, especially an employee where purchases are keyed under your employee ID, name or number. What's the point of a having a limit if someone can buy more than 3 times that within a week? I assumed that with my pro card, they would track not only if I purchase 3 of something today, but also pick up on the fact if I was trying to buy more 2-3 days later.

Again, I don't have a personal problem with you having 10 of them I wanted to try it, but I haven't really loved any of MAC's skincare yet so I was hesitant to purchase; that's why I didn't buy right away. 

Key mistake on my part: I also must have just assumed that it was going to be permanent so I didn't think there was an urgency. Until I read this thread, it didn't even click in my head that it was LE. I have other sugar-based scrubs that I love and I don't have an oil-based need for the volcanic ash, so I am not really out at all.

To answer your last question, the difference between 1 and 10 backups to me is the level of excess. My current jar of sugar scrub (which is smaller than the MAC one) has lasted over 3 months (using it as both a scrub and a mask), so 10 jars of MAC's would be years worth for me.






_

 
these are the purchase policies for pro card members taken directly from macpro.com.

No more than 4 of the same item or colour up to 24 total pieces
No more than 8 of the same item for discontinued products
No more than $500 (after discount) per transaction, per day
No more than two $500 transactions per week
No more than $2000 (after discount) per month
No more than $5000 (after discount) per 12-month period
No more than 3 transactions per 31 days (1 month) of consistent pigment and glitter skus
No more than 3 transactions per 31 days (1 month) of multiple of the skus
No more than 1 student kit (colour or tool kit) per student

as for employees, the only limitations are a daily/yearly spending limit and a quantity/item.  ours is $200/day, $2000/year, which is less than pro members, and no more than 4 of the same item, which is why i had to order 4 one day, 4 another, and so on, which isn't against our purchasing policy.  even our trainer told us that if we like it to stock up on it.  she was planning on buying 10 herself.  they do keep track of orders to that they know where you are within your spending limit.  i'm also sure that they monitor orders to make sure you aren't purchasing 4 of this, 4 of that, 4 of this, etc., and then turn around and do it again the next day, which is usually a sign that abusing your discount and selling them on ebay.  as i was ordering them, the CSR asked if i had tried it and i told her that i loved it so much that i was stocking up.  when she heard that she laughed and said that she had better try it and if she liked it that she had better stock up to since its LE.

since this is limited edition, i had taken a sample to make sure that i liked it before ordering since we aren't allowed to return anything.  since i did like it, i decided to stock up.  if they make it permanent, great!  if not, i know that i have enough to last me quite awhile.

i hope you do get a chance to try it out.  even tho some are saying that it has already been decided to make it perm, i'm not getting my hopes up until i hear it direct from someone in the company.  again, it hasn't sold out completely.  so if you do want to try it, give it a shot.  its not just for oily skin.  it works for all skin types: dry, oily, normal, and even sensitive.


----------



## Ambonee (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I absolutely LOVE this stuff!! I bought 3 and I'm down to half a jar of the first!! (Boyfriend and mom love it too lol!) I may need to get a few more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have normal skin and have used it almost every night since I've gotten it! I was just curious though, is it ok to use it so much? it didn't really specify on the instructions how many times to use it per week, but I know with my other scrubs (which are now being VERY neglected) it says 2-3 times per week. Anyone know for sure? My skin is fine but I wasn't sure if maybe I should slow down a bit...I probably should so I don't run out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope they make this permanent!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambonee* 

 
_I absolutely LOVE this stuff!! I bought 3 and I'm down to half a jar of the first!! (Boyfriend and mom love it too lol!) I may need to get a few more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have normal skin and have used it almost every night since I've gotten it! I was just curious though, is it ok to use it so much? it didn't really specify on the instructions how many times to use it per week, but I know with my other scrubs (which are now being VERY neglected) it says 2-3 times per week. Anyone know for sure? My skin is fine but I wasn't sure if maybe I should slow down a bit...I probably should so I don't run out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope they make this permanent!_

 
it actually does say on the box how often to use it.  1-3 times a week.  i've been using mine every other day.  you don' wanna exfoliate more than 3 times a week, because over-exfoliation can damage your skin, causing broken blood vessels and irritation.

i LOVE it!


----------



## noturavgurl (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

i just picked this up today..i'm so excited to use it after all the rave reviews!  the sad thing is, it kinda leaked a little already. but i figured it's gonna get everywhere anyway once i crack that baby open. =D


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Both of my counters were sold out of this and then I checked online and it was gone too.

I hate the concept of LE skincare. Hopefully they'll get some sense knocked into them and make it perm as a lot of people seem to really love it. Not to mention, maybe I can try it! LOL!


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantMAKEUPmyMIND* 

 
_Both of my counters were sold out of this and then I checked online and it was gone too.

I hate the concept of LE skincare. Hopefully they'll get some sense knocked into them and make it perm as a lot of people seem to really love it. Not to mention, maybe I can try it! LOL!_

 

It was on Macys.com as of yesterday. I was thinking about buying it too... But I don't want to get it and love it then run out and be mad cause its LE LOL. Seems like a waste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Ambonee (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_it actually does say on the box how often to use it.  1-3 times a week.  i've been using mine every other day.  you don' wanna exfoliate more than 3 times a week, because over-exfoliation can damage your skin, causing broken blood vessels and irritation.

i LOVE it!_

 
I love it too!!

I'm an idiot! I was reading the pamphlet at the bottom of the jar! Duh amber! Thanks so much Erine!! I'll probably just start using it every other day. It feels so great on my arms, legs and feet too! LE skincare is so dumb! MAC better step up lol! 

And I too give you props for getting your hands on 10! I think its praise worthy because I would have done the same had my counter gotten more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this stuff is so worth having!!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambonee* 

 
_I love it too!!

I'm an idiot! I was reading the pamphlet at the bottom of the jar! Duh amber! Thanks so much Erine!! I'll probably just start using it every other day. It feels so great on my arms, legs and feet too! LE skincare is so dumb! MAC better step up lol! 

And I too give you props for getting your hands on 10! I think its praise worthy because I would have done the same had my counter gotten more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this stuff is so worth having!!_

 
hey, like twilightessence said, its still on macys.com!  i was still on nordstrom.com, but it has since sold out.  you know where to get more if you want it...


----------



## pat (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I love VAE.  I bought two extra backups when it was still available on maccosmetics.com.  My first bottle, I use to use it in the shower, but I don't want to finish it too fast, so it's strictly for my face. hahaha.. 

So, I did a test the other day with my St. Eve's scrub vs my VAE, and VAE won hands down!  

I've been having allergies so I blow my nose a lot thus, giving me dead skin around the nostril area.  I used St. Eves and it didn't take it of, then the next day I used VAE and low and behold, it was gone. ;DDDDDDDDDDD... I just love this stuff!

I'm wishing, like most of you, that they make this a perm. product!


----------



## crystalado (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I absolutely love it!  I have oily skin and it makes it feel sooo smooth and soft.  Almost velvety!  My husband laughs because I have the black face with it on, but it is the best!  I need to buy a back up or two myself!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I love it so far! My counter still has them I believe so I might just get back ups of it.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I love the name of this!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its LE? Why the hell would they do that with skincare products.


----------



## bad_doll (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I love it. and def got backups. this should be perm!


----------



## NubianHoneii (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Im going to pick some up today! Im soooo lucky that I go to a new counter that not many people know of. My new fav MA was trying to get me to get some last week but I didn't. I gotta get like 4 of these! Gotta share some with mommy...


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Dumb question but can anyone tell me what this smells like? TIA


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I really want this, but us in the UK dont have it yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Does anyone know if its similar to lushs ocean salt ?


----------



## Sophia84 (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Too bad I don't have enough money to get back ups but I'll get only 1, and I have faith that Mac will make it perm one day!! LOL


----------



## Kaycee37 (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Hey Lelia,
Thanks for recognizing me! I love this stuff!! Thanks for recommending it also! Hey, does your store have any left???
Let me know!
Take care,
Kaycee


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DominicanBarbie* 

 
_Dumb question but can anyone tell me what this smells like? TIA_

 
its kinda hard to describe.  it just smells like "earth".


----------



## RaynelleM (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Love this stuff but I'm only using it once a week cuz I don't want to over exfoliate!!

I also noticed on the MAC site there isn’t a black triangle next to the product name … does that mean it’s permanent now??


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DominicanBarbie* 

 
_Dumb question but can anyone tell me what this smells like? TIA_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RaynelleM* 

 
_Love this stuff but I'm only using it once a week cuz I don't want to over exfoliate!!

I also noticed on the MAC site there isn’t a black triangle next to the product name … does that mean it’s permanent now??_

 
no it doesn't mean its perm.  when a LE item sells out, they take away the ToD and put SOLD OUT next to it.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I'm loving the VAE...and I've used it for awhile now & NO breakouts...just soft skin

oh, & I didn't have any staining as some mentioned


----------



## lizziefishie (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I absolutely love the VAE. I thought I should order a sample first before getting the full jar - but before I'd even received my sample it was sold out online! Thankfully someone on the MAC LJ comm picked one up for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I can't wait until this becomes permanent...hopefully sometime soon?


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Okay, so the MA at the store gave me a sample today. I was just looking at it and wanted to smell it and she offered me a sample 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So I used it and my face is all red and hot now . I don't know if that means its reacting or just pulling out the impurities since my skin is acting up badly lately. I love the smell... It reminds me of a hotel room for some reason LOL. My mom says it smells like Chamomile.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twilightessence* 

 
_Okay, so the MA at the store gave me a sample today. I was just looking at it and wanted to smell it and she offered me a sample 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So I used it and my face is all red and hot now . I don't know if that means its reacting or just pulling out the impurities since my skin is acting up badly lately. I love the smell... It reminds me of a hotel room for some reason LOL. My mom says it smells like Chamomile._

 
how are you using it?  there is a slight warming effect to it, but you should be all red and hot.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

i tried it on my hand at the counter today, and it left my skin stained kind of greyish...i'm pretty stoked i didn't buy it and put it on my face haha.


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_how are you using it?  there is a slight warming effect to it, but you should be all red and hot.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It went away pretty quickly, 10 minutes. I just put a little bit on my hands and then put it on my face in small circles before washing it off with a wash cloth. Is that wrong? LOL


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i tried it on my hand at the counter today, and it left my skin stained kind of greyish...i'm pretty stoked i didn't buy it and put it on my face haha._

 
i'm guessing you just applied it as is, and wiped it off with either a dry or damp tissue, am i wrong?  you need to use full on water to remove it.  without it being wet enough on application, of course its gonna stain slightly.  its black!  you need to wet it in order for it to lather up and not be so concentrated in color.  then use lots of water to remove it and any residue it may leave behind.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twilightessence* 

 
_It went away pretty quickly, 10 minutes. I just put a little bit on my hands and then put it on my face in small circles before washing it off with a wash cloth. Is that wrong? LOL_

 
like i just posted above, you want to use water to remove it, not just a damp cloth.  it may have left some residue behind that the cloth alone didn't remove.  that's why i like to use it in the shower along with the rest of my skincare routine.  at least the redness and heat went away.  try doing it this way next time to see if you get the same results.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Mines in the mail now.
It has even been released here yet.


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_i'm guessing you just applied it as is, and wiped it off with either a dry or damp tissue, am i wrong?  you need to use full on water to remove it.  without it being wet enough on application, of course its gonna stain slightly.  its black!  you need to wet it in order for it to lather up and not be so concentrated in color.  then use lots of water to remove it and any residue it may leave behind.



like i just posted above, you want to use water to remove it, not just a damp cloth.  it may have left some residue behind that the cloth alone didn't remove.  that's why i like to use it in the shower along with the rest of my skincare routine.  at least the redness and heat went away.  try doing it this way next time to see if you get the same results.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I will do that for sure :: nods ::.


----------



## COBI (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I was visiting my sister near the MA border today, so I picked up a jar at the Macy's counter.

I used it once, and I must be in the minority because I don't like it at all.  

Guess it's more proof that everyone's skin is different.  My skin feels a lot better after using the C.O. Bigelow Brown Sugar scrub (from B&B) than VAE.  VAE almost seemed to strip moisture from my face; it felt very dry after, and I have "normal" skin (not dry or oily).

I won't be keeping it, but it was worth a shot.


----------



## Kaycee37 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Well I love this stuff!! Helps remove blackheads and cleans out enlarged pores. My skin is troubled oily...this is THE first product that Mac has made that really helps oily skin!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks Mac!


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I got mine today!!

Im going to try it out right now and ill let you all know how it goes


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

and I just finished trying it out
and heres my honest opinion.



if I could only have one MAC product for the rest of my life, only one, in all seriousness, it would be VAE.
I am emailing mac and begging for them to make this perm
BEGGING

mmmmmmmm I cant wait to use it again! thankgod I bought three!!!
I hope everyone gets a chance to try this out.


----------



## oddinary (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I caught up with the hype and since it just released in Asia...
I don't really understand what all the raves are about?

I am someone that has the oiliest skin ever and so far this has not treated me of my blackheads, acne, etc. My skin is smooth, but just like any other scrub. I do however like the earthy smell. Other than that, I paid a ridiculously higher price in Asia and now I just don't get what's so good about this product.


----------



## Kaycee37 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Hopefully It will work for you!!!!!
You mentioned you have oily skin etc...
You may get a chance to use this like I do, if you have super oily skin that can take some abuse. This is how I use it..not saying it's right for everybody:
I had a facial recently, which consisted of extractions, a little microdermabrasion and a mask. My skin appeared so much brighter since a lot of the build up was removed...The facialist commented that I need to have this done once a month to keep my skin in check.
I had purchased the vae and the next morning I used it. Okay fine
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next morning I decided to use it again....skin softer and skin radiant!
Since then I use it daily...I usually use sometype of acne wash after I've buffed the skin and got the granuales to disappear. I also steam my skin and do some extractions myself. The blackheads just pop out! I'm also so oily that I get acne on my back. I use this daily on my back...the results are just heaven. Nice clear back!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It requires some work but what a great product to help acheive clear skin!
HTH


----------



## MACGoddess (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_the volcanic ash absorbs excess oils, while the sugar helps clean out pores and helps the skin retain moisture.
_

 
Also actually the Volcanic Ash contains lots of Sulfur which helps Acne and calms the skin down...  That is the primary reason they put VA in the exfoliator.  

Skin care formulation based on volcanic sulfur targets acne

And a good side note for the sucrose is that it is pretty much impossible to rub your face raw with the exfoliator since the sugar will melt after a few minutes.  

Ideally to use VAE follow these steps:

 - Wash face with your normal cleanser and leave it a bit wet/damp
 - Apply a small amount of VAE with your fingers and gently scrub around, after a minute you will notice the Sucrose start to melt into the skin
 - Once most of the grit is gone from the exfoliator, then rinse your face well with water and you are done!


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizziefishie* 

 
_I absolutely love the VAE. I thought I should order a sample first before getting the full jar - but before I'd even received my sample it was sold out online! Thankfully someone on the MAC LJ comm picked one up for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait until this becomes permanent...hopefully sometime soon?_

 
Okay stupid question but "MAC LJ comm"? Ive seen this reference before but no idea what this means?


----------



## drenewt (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Love it. My skin is so soft!


----------



## Sweexy985 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

aw. It's all sold out on the website. Macy's, too. I think I might have to take that trip to the nearest MAC counter. And with gas nowadays? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Damn you, MAC.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sweexy985* 

 
_aw. It's all sold out on the website. Macy's, too. I think I might have to take that trip to the nearest MAC counter. And with gas nowadays? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Damn you, MAC._

 
call em before you go to see if they have it in.  with the cost of gas, if they don't have it, its gonna be a waste of money and time.  and money.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and if they're like most other places, i'm sure they're sold out already.


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meaghanb2926* 

 
_Okay stupid question but "MAC LJ comm"? Ive seen this reference before but no idea what this means?_

 
MAC Cosmetics  <--- LJ Comm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its a fun place.

Okay... So remember how I said that it made my skin red and warm? Well that went away after about 10 minutes but now I have a rash on my hands. Yes, MY HANDS. I stopped using it for a few days and it started to fade a little so I used it again last night and yet, all red with like bumps under my skin on my hands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It sucks so much, because I LOVE what it does to my skin! Has anyone every had something react to their hands? I mean, it goes away from my face...


----------



## MACGoddess (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

JUST IN!  For those looking for Volcanic Ash, the MAC Pro Store in Orlando FL at the Millenia Mall HAS THEM!  tel. (407) 363-5124  They will ship to you whatever you want for $7


----------



## brownsuga lady (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Whew! I got the very last one at the MAC counter near my house. I called and had them hold it until I could get there after work. I'm going to try it tonight. I love the smell.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twilightessence* 

 
_MAC Cosmetics  <--- LJ Comm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its a fun place.

Okay... So remember how I said that it made my skin red and warm? Well that went away after about 10 minutes but now I have a rash on my hands. Yes, MY HANDS. I stopped using it for a few days and it started to fade a little so I used it again last night and yet, all red with like bumps under my skin on my hands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It sucks so much, because I LOVE what it does to my skin! *Has anyone every had something react to their hands?* I mean, it goes away from my face..._

 
Yes!  There are a few foundations that make my hands turn red and itch if a I swatch them for people (to show the finish).


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_Yes!  There are a few foundations that make my hands turn red and itch if a I swatch them for people (to show the finish)._

 
Awww, that sucks. At least I can just stop using the VAE, but you can't. I'm sorry.

But yeah, I'm allergic to it. Makes me sad, I've never found anything I'm allergic to, and I LOVED this stuff. But I went to search for a jar today and I got a little bit on my hands and BANG all red again and looked like small bumps under the skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I guess its a good thing I didn't find one LOL.


----------



## Kalico (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twilightessence* 

 
_Okay... So remember how I said that it made my skin red and warm? Well that went away after about 10 minutes but now I have a rash on my hands. Yes, MY HANDS. I stopped using it for a few days and it started to fade a little so I used it again last night and yet, all red with like bumps under my skin on my hands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It sucks so much, because I LOVE what it does to my skin! Has anyone every had something react to their hands? I mean, it goes away from my face..._

 
You know... I didn't notice this on my hands, but my face went really red and warm after I used it too. It went away the next day. I'll have to see next time I try it if it's the VAE, but it kind of seems like it is.


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

i absolutely adore it! i got 3 backups - i really hope they will make it perm. my skin feels amazing after i use it - it sucks up al the oil and levae my skin sooo soft and fresh! well done MAC! now make it perm for the love of all things holy


----------



## Susanne (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

The whole Future Earth collection hasn't arrived here yet and I don't know if we get it at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would love to test the exfoliator!!


----------



## aimee (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

weve just gotten the VAE here and i bought it just because of the great reviews here... i will just use it on my face so it will last me a while hopefully haha
i got oily skin and can use scrubs daily ...ive been using origins before and i really hope mac makes this perm since i love MAC and i can use the packaging for their b2m program


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I got this today but I havent used it yet, I will update later. I so far love the smell, its gorgeous. You get a good amount for £13.50 although it did stain my hands lol.

Updated!!!

Omg I used this about 2 hours ago and my skin is still sooooo soft and it has cleared up my oily skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I really want to get a backup but I hope these will become pernament


----------



## Divinity (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I picked up one to try when the collection was first released after hearing the gals at the MAC store RAVE about it.  Wouldn't you know it?  I fell in love with it!  Hell of a lot cheaper than the Sonya Dakar Enzyme Peel I'm using!  So after a week I go back and it's sold out EVERYWHERE - online, MAC Pro, MAC stores, Nordies.  Ugh.  My one saving grace was Tiffany at Macys on Michigan.  They hadn't gotten it yet and said she would call when they got it.  I wasn't holding my breath, BUT she called a few days later and I picked up two more.  This is the only product I have bought backups of - it's that good, for me, at least.  I do understand everyone's skin is different, and mine is finicky, but this is the best exfoliator I've ever used.


----------



## aimee (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

oh my im thinking about a back up its really not expensive mmmhhh lol


----------



## Ruffage (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twilightessence* 

 
_Okay... So remember how I said that it made my skin red and warm? Well that went away after about 10 minutes but now I have a rash on my hands. Yes, MY HANDS. I stopped using it for a few days and it started to fade a little so I used it again last night and yet, all red with like bumps under my skin on my hands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It sucks so much, because I LOVE what it does to my skin! Has anyone every had something react to their hands? I mean, it goes away from my face..._

 
Oh hey, me too.  I originally thought they were mosquito bites or something.  Only the skin around my thumb reacted to it though, no bumps on my face or the rest of my hands.  They kind of itch, but I can't be bothered to wear gloves.  And I am sure as heck not gonna stop using this because it does amazing things to my face.

I live on a co-ed floor on my university residence and I used this in the co-ed bathroom.  Girls will look at me and the product with interest whereas the guys will look on with weird looks.  One asked me if I was "okay"


----------



## ewlialovesme (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

How do the scrub particles compare with the Microfine Refinisher? How do they compare in terms of "scrubbiness"?


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ewlialovesme* 

 
_How do the scrub particles compare with the Microfine Refinisher? How do they compare in terms of "scrubbiness"?_

 
microfine refinisher is more intense, but you can use it three different ways: dry for more intensity, wet for a little less intensity, or mixed with your cleanser for the most gentle.

the VAE "scrubbies" are sugar.  its super gentle because the sugar dissolves after a few seconds.


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

So how long will it take for them to announce whether it will be made permanent?  If it isn't made permanent .:.cries.:. is there anything else out there that is similar?  (I only bought two jars and am afraid to use it now for fear of running out)


----------



## ewlialovesme (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_microfine refinisher is more intense, but you can use it three different ways: dry for more intensity, wet for a little less intensity, or mixed with your cleanser for the most gentle.

the VAE "scrubbies" are sugar.  its super gentle because the sugar dissolves after a few seconds._

 
Thanks! I think I will stick with my microfine refinisher. I generally don't do well with salt or sugar scrubs, and I like the intensity of the refinisher.


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I am SUPER late to all of this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just wanted to see if anyone has had a break out since using the VAE?? I have really sensitive skin and exfoliators usually upset it - has anyone had this problem so far or is it all a big thumbs up?


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I am SUPER late to all of this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just wanted to see if anyone has had a break out since using the VAE?? I have really sensitive skin and exfoliators usually upset it - has anyone had this problem so far or is it all a big thumbs up? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have very sensitive skin that tends to turn red and breakouts within a day but this hasnt upset my skin at all. I know some have mentioned that they reacted to it but I think, like any product, you will have to test yourself it to know if this is going to upset your skin. I've been using it for three weeks and my skin hasn't look this great in years!


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I am SUPER late to all of this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just wanted to see if anyone has had a break out since using the VAE?? I have really sensitive skin and exfoliators usually upset it - has anyone had this problem so far or is it all a big thumbs up? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, if you read a little back I had problems with it on my face and mostly my hands. Which is weird because I usually don't have sensitive skin LOL. Go figure...


----------



## lyttleravyn (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I went to my MAC counter today to buy some of the VAE (after reading such good things about it for oil/combination skin) and they were sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My MAs were soooo nice about it, they gave me a sample and they also told me they heard it was made permanent and they'll be getting more soon. Anyone else heard this yet? I hope so, I love it!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lyttleravyn* 

 
_I went to my MAC counter today to buy some of the VAE (after reading such good things about it for oil/combination skin) and they were sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My MAs were soooo nice about it, they gave me a sample and they also told me they heard it was made permanent and they'll be getting more soon. Anyone else heard this yet? I hope so, I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
quite a few people have heard this and posted it.  i'm gonna ask at update and see if its true or not.  i hope so.


----------



## bebs (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I am SUPER late to all of this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just wanted to see if anyone has had a break out since using the VAE?? I have really sensitive skin and exfoliators usually upset it - has anyone had this problem so far or is it all a big thumbs up? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't really know for sure.. but I did test in the store, and my hand after a while on the test area for a few hours was bright red and itchy. I highly doubt this is everybody reaction to it so I would say test it on your self before putting it on your face.


----------



## nursie (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

oh just in case this helps anyone: i got my nails done yesterday with the white acrylic tips. prior to, i had dark pink nail polish on, when they took the polish off my nails were kinda stained and i knew exactly what from when i saw it :volcanic ash exf....i'll be wearing gloves whenever i use it now, i do think it would stain the white on my nails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and for me, i have oily acne prone skin and i turn 38 this year so i am starting to have some dry areas on my face, since ive been using vae my skin is doing REALLY well....definately helping clear up both pimply areas as well as dry areas


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Wow, everyone seems to love this- I'll have to try it!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I like the texture and the end result.  It is fun to play with that goopy, black mess.  Downside, I do not like the smell.  It doesn't kill me, but not what I would consider as pleasant.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

No problems after extensive use now. My personal experience, the VAE really cleanses out the pores & helps with dry areas.

I don't care for the smell either.


----------



## ohmyjeezuz (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Kind of a late reply, but I went to my MAC counter today and they STILL had some, yay for living in a small state! I bought one and am already liking it; I didn't think i would honestly because of all the hype.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I just received mine today, felt really nice on the skin and i love how the sugar melts. I so hope this helps my horrible acne at the moment.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I just received mine today, felt really nice on the skin and i love how the sugar melts. I so hope this helps my horrible acne at the moment._

 
give it about a week to see if it helps or if you're gonna react badly to it.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_microfine refinisher is more intense, but you can use it three different ways: dry for more intensity, wet for a little less intensity, or mixed with your cleanser for the most gentle.

the VAE "scrubbies" are sugar.  its super gentle because the sugar dissolves after a few seconds._

 
erine - since the VAE has the Sucrose/sugar, will it last longer or stay better if it's refrigerated? I was wondering if the sugar with the liquid form that the VAE seems to have, will it mold?

How do you store your extras? I just put mine in a cooler dry closet?


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_erine - since the VAE has the Sucrose/sugar, will it last longer or stay better if it's refrigerated? I was wondering if the sugar with the liquid form that the VAE seems to have, will it mold?

How do you store your extras? I just put mine in a cooler dry closet?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that's a good question.  i think it should be okay since its in a liquidy base already, ya know?  i keep the one that i'm currently using in the shower, since that's where i use it.  i also store my backups in the hall linen closet since its cool, dry and dark.


----------



## stacylynne (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I love.. love... love the volcanic ash exfoliator. It's amazing. 
It makes you skin so soft. I have very sensitive skin & I can use it woo hoo.
I have to buy more.
I have my brother & my mom hooked on this too.

If you didn't get it already, get it. It's amazing


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I'm loving this product!  I use it in the shower too and on days when I just want to wash my face and not scrub it, I pick up a bit, about 1/4 of what I'd normally use (or less), foam it up in my hands and then rub it over my face.  It's so much cleaner and more refreshing than my Vichy cleanser!


----------



## ckara (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

It's pretty much sold out everywhere I've called. So bummed.


----------



## kimmae17 (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

this BETTER be maid permanent! i LOOOOVE IT  i have sensitive skin and most scrub type products are too irriating.  my skin LOVES the volcanic ash tho!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I like the texture and the end result.  It is fun to play with that goopy, black mess.  Downside, I do not like the smell.  It doesn't kill me, but not what I would consider as pleasant._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_No problems after extensive use now. My personal experience, the VAE really cleanses out the pores & helps with dry areas.

I don't care for the smell either._

 
Omg I looove the smell! Hhaha. It is quite unique I give you that! I was using it two nights ago and trying to describe the scent (to myself). I know those who don't like it *^^cough cough^^* may say it smells like poo, but seriously what does it remind you girls of? I have NO idea. 

I only have one VAE and wish I had a couple more also. I too, hope they become perm.


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_Omg I looove the smell! Hhaha. It is quite unique I give you that! I was using it two nights ago and trying to describe the scent (to myself). I know those who don't like it *^^cough cough^^* may say it smells like poo, but seriously what does it remind you girls of? I have NO idea. 

I only have one VAE and wish I had a couple more also. I too, hope they become perm._

 
I loved the smell of it, too. To me it smelled like a hotel room (if that makes any sense) and to my mother it smelt like chamomile.


----------



## trammie (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I was lookin at the mac site and its not marked with LE icon anymore, so perhaps they are permanent! I'm excited if they are because my friend gave me a sample and I loveeee it!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_ I know those who don't like it *^^cough cough^^* may say it smells like poo, but seriously what does it remind you girls of? I have NO idea. 
_

 
HAHAHA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well, not quite _that _bad


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trammie* 

 
_I was lookin at the mac site and its not marked with LE icon anymore, so perhaps they are permanent! I'm excited if they are because my friend gave me a sample and I loveeee it!_

 
some people have heard that its been made perm.  however, when LE items are sold out online, they remove the ToD and replace it with SOLD OUT.  this doesn' mean that its perm, just that its sold out.  when perm items are outta stock, it'll say outta stock instead of sold out.


----------



## damsel (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trammie* 

 
_I was lookin at the mac site and its not marked with LE icon anymore, so perhaps they are permanent! I'm excited if they are because my friend gave me a sample and I loveeee it!_

 
there is no icon because it is sold out. the icons disappear when le items are sold-out.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_HAHAHA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, not quite that bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I just want to add that after trying this product, I was quite surprised at how soft it made my skin. A little bit definitely goes along way. I am going to try this on my body next. So far I have tryed it on my face only. For those of you who are looking for something to use on the upper regions of your arms (KP conditions) I would DEFINITELY recommend buying the dermadoctor scrub $45.00 its amazing!!!

anywho, i was able to track down 3 jars of the ash exfoilator and they didnt charge me tax and only $7.50 shipping for 3 jears!!


----------



## Paramnesia (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I dropped the lid today in the shower and it broke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that was a little disappointing, that it broke so easily.


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I've secured 2 jars of this magic goop and I'm so pleased. I can't even believe how soft it makes my skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I don't mind the smell at all and I guess thats what volcanic ash smells like. Maybe its got some trace amounts of sulfur in it?


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I've secured 2 jars of this magic goop and I'm so pleased. I can't even believe how soft it makes my skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I don't mind the smell at all and I guess thats what volcanic ash smells like. Maybe its got some trace amounts of sulfur in it?_

 
good call!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it actually does contain sulfur.


----------



## abbyquack (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Well, for what it's worth, even though it's sold out most places, I will add my two cents, and unfortunately have to say that I was disappointed with this. I was skeptical in the beginning because MAC  has never struck me as experts in skin care, but I heard all the good reviews and so I picked one up. Unfortunately, I didn't see any miraculous results- my skin didn't feel any softer with this exfoliator than with any other, nor did it clear my skin up- and I have felt that the sugar or whatever the exfoliator is, is really rough on my skin. I'm not allergic and I don't get rashes from any products, but I would say my cheeks are fairly sensitive, which is why I hardly use exfoliators anymore except for maybe once a week. So I guess I should've figured that any exfoliator, including the VAE, would make my cheeks feel tender. However, I DO like the smell of the product, and I've been using it since as a body scrub- again, it isn't providing amazing results, but it's a way to use what's left of it, right? 

So, in conclusion, if you have sensitive skin, I would avoid heavy/frequent use of the VAE, and as an exfoliator, it is just like any other.


----------



## xquizite (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I bought 1 when they came out & im actually _scared _to use this. LOL yea pathetic I KNOW, but lately my skins been goin crazy! I only tried a little on the bottom part of my cheeks, so far so good.. but yea.. 

I think Loreal True Match _really _messed me up.I used it for 2 weeks and a cystic acne came up on my chin...then another one, and another one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So i stopped using anything til my chin cleared up.
Yep, then switched to MAC Loose Mineralize Foundation, hah & guess what? Did the saammmme thing. 
SO you can see where im coming from with experimenting on new face products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sooo, baby steps for me with this stuff... & i have to find new foundation soon!


----------



## panda0410 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I managed to purcahse 2 jars as well, just waiting for them to arrive!!


----------



## Paramnesia (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I love how soft it makes my skin feel... definitely worth the money. I so hope it'll be perm


----------



## sua (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

After going back and forth whether to purchase this or not, I finally decided yes. Counter ran out of samples. I purchased it anyways, since I don't have sensitive skin. I was a bit underwhelmed  on the softness part. My skin didn't feel any more softer than it was before, but my face did feel slicker/smooth (only lasted until water dried). Other exfoliators just made my face feel 'clean', but not smooth.  My face felt fresh, but not so tight like moisture was zapped. Even under the Texas sun and humidity, my oily skin... wasn't so oily anymore! Pretty cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The smell is a lot more salty than expected (sniffed from jar). It's okay. After I use it, the smell isn't as salty and just 'earthy'. The more I use it, the more I like it. 

I got the second to last jar from my counter! If MAC decides to make this permanent, cool, if not, I can get along without it. I'm sure they'll repromote it like tender tones. Oh, and the price is awesome!! 4oz. for $20 is a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for me. I haven't even touched the product in the jar yet. I just swipe from the lid every time.


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

how are some of you using it? as a facial mask? exfoilator? cleanser?
I would like different suggestions. How thick or thin is the application on the face? I am wondering what some of you have found to be the most effective? all suggestions welcomed! thanks

Ps. I have 4 jars, BNIB so if someone is looking for one. I would be willing to let it go for $23 + shipping.


----------



## TDoll (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I ended up trying this stuff out because of this thread (my MA gave me a few samples of it).  I wasn't crazy about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess I'm just used to what I normally use, but the smell was kind of unpleasant for me and I guess I just don't get why it's so great.  It was just ok...(if that) for me.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I seriously wish they'd sell this in a five gallon bucket.
I use it all over, just one limb at a time...I scrub scrub scrub until the sugar is gone.  I love the way my skin feels, and have noticed that a lot of the weird bumps on my upper arms are going away.  I love it so much that I had to have my MIL try it!  We are now both addicts!


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_how are some of you using it? as a facial mask? exfoilator? cleanser?
I would like different suggestions. How thick or thin is the application on the face? I am wondering what some of you have found to be the most effective? all suggestions welcomed! thanks

Ps. I have 4 jars, BNIB so if someone is looking for one. I would be willing to let it go for $23 + shipping._

 
its only to be used one way-as an exfoliator.  use a grape-sized amount and scrub on wet skin until all the sugar is desolved, then rinse.

btw, you can only talk about selling products in the sell/swap thread.  otherwise its a violation of forum rules.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

sorry folks.

there are no plans to make this perm anytime soon.

i'm heartbroken too!


----------



## panda0410 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

OK so both of my jars have arrived now and I LOVE it!! I am SO glad I bought them that I have tracked a 3rd jar down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Skin so soft, I actually like the smell and I havent had any reaction to it at all which was what I was stressing about the most!!!!  WOO HOO!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_sorry folks.

there are no plans to make this perm anytime soon.

i'm heartbroken too!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

_


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I went to the pro store yesterday & they had no more left. I love this stuff. 
I really hope they bring it back & make it perm.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacylynne* 

 
_I went to the pro store yesterday & they had no more left. I love this stuff. 
I really hope they bring it back & make it perm._

 
don't worry, they're gonna bring it back.  whether it'll eventually be perm...?


----------



## val-x (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_why thank you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





we artists have the same product limit restrictions as everyone else, so i had to place 3 separate orders.  oh how i wish they would make this perm.  making skincare LE is retarded!  everyone knows that when someone finds a skincare item that works for them they don't use anything else.  what were they thinkin?_

 
Exactly my point if my skin likes it and I run out and MAC doesn't have it anymore is retarded. So with that said I didn't buy any.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

It has done wonders for my skin, i don't have any pimples, maybe just a few small unnoticeable bumps around my chin (not sure what they are but they're improving). I absolutely love this product, and i'm starting to love the smell lol.

Oh if anybody wanted to know it's still available on the Australian MAC website... though is AU$35


----------



## panda0410 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I love it too, though my second one is leaking - I've tried to wipe it down and its upright but it still leaked. I think its a little overfull - when the lid is screwed on properly the insert is squashing and forcing it out through the thread, its a terrible mess. I had to remove some from the jar to fix it.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

can i still purchase this at the stores and counters?


----------



## damsel (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_can i still purchase this at the stores and counters?_

 
yes, if it is in stock. based on what i've seen it appears to be sold-out almost everywhere.


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 24, 2010)

*i just recived this in the mail and i used it so far 2 days in a row.. when i was reading the directions on how to use it i realized that it said to smooth on a clean face.. i thought it was an exfoliator so you use it to clean your face.. *

*i decided that i would use my clean  & clear morning burst exfoliator and then after i do that i would apply the volcanic ash exfoliator, well by doing that it made my skin like oily, i mean its soft but its not dry anymore but i think its too much oil..*

*is anyone else having this problem? how do you use your exfoliator?*


----------



## nunu (Jan 24, 2010)

You might find some information here:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/v...liator-103302/


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 24, 2010)

thank you! im sorry i didnt know there was a thread on this already =/


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

=] i just purchased this not to long ago off ebay and it arrived and i lovee it! i have used it so far for 2 days in a row, i guess from reading this il use it monday instead of today since exfoliating isnt that good for ur skin =]..

i am also wondering about the mask =] has anyone tried the mask?


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

The mask is awesome!


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 25, 2010)

Just a gentle reminder to please do a search before posting new topics.  Thank you!


----------



## purplerinne (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

I have backup upon backups of the mask and exfoliator...LOL it's worth it if you can find it still without being TOO expensive


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

^Yep I bought 5 masks and 5 exfoliators, hopefully these will reappear again this year!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 26, 2010)

first off, exfoliators exfoliate the skin, they don't cleanse it (unless its a cleanser/exfoliator in one, which this is not).  secondly, you don't want to use an exfoliator two or more days in a row, or immediately following another exfoliator.  by using this like that you've overstripped your skin, causing it to produce excess oil to compensate all the "good" oils you stripped from your skin.  this results in an excessive amount of oil, which you're experiencing right now.

as i said in the VAE thread, use a cleanser suited for your skin type everyday, followed by the VAE 1-3 times a week (every other day or every two days).


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CeCe bOO13* 

 
_=] i just purchased this not to long ago off ebay and it arrived and i lovee it! i have used it so far for 2 days in a row, i guess from reading this il use it monday instead of today since exfoliating isnt that good for ur skin =]..

i am also wondering about the mask =] has anyone tried the mask?_

 
exfoliating is essential to one's skincare routine.  it just has to be done the right way.


----------



## purplerinne (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmokeSignal16* 

 
_^Yep I bought 5 masks and 5 exfoliators, hopefully these will reappear again this year!_

 
I bought 7 masks and 9 exfoliators LOL I've only finished 1 tube of the exfoliator


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: volcanic ash exfoliator*

whats a good price for the mask and a good price for the exfoliator?


----------



## Shimmery (Feb 20, 2013)

Studio moisture fix without the sunscreen was the best! When I went to purchase a bottle of it and it was gone, I was upset. I wonder how this new line will be.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 24, 2013)

Shimmery said:


> Studio moisture fix without the sunscreen was the best! When I went to purchase a bottle of it and it was gone, I was upset. I wonder how this new line will be.


  I have some BNIB if you're interested. As many as you want. I ordered a bunch when i heard it was being DCd. But then they came out with the mineralize moisture gel and I'm obssessed!!! So now the SMF just sits there unused


----------



## SandraARoksi (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm still using my first one, and I already love it! I'm sooo gonna purchase more, and especially backups!


----------

